#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are the Tv Programs you missed as a 90's kid?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Hope here most of us are 90's kids. In our childhood we had so many children programs airing on tv.I missed that wonderful programs very much.
Such as My Dear Bhootham,Vikramathiththan (I missed the little mouse very much),Siththubath,Magic Pencil and Maaveeran Haththeem.


Guys, Which is your favorite childhood programs?

Are you guys missing them?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope here most of us are 90's kids. In our childhood, we had so many children programs airing on tv. I missed that wonderful programs very much.
> Such as My Dear Bhootham, Vikramathiththan (I missed the little mouse very much), Siththubath, Magic Pencil and Maaveeran Haththeem.
> 
> 
> Guys, Which is your favorite childhood programs?
> 
> Are you guys missing them?


By Magic pencil, you mean "Jeeboomba" right? And the little mouse in Vikramaditya is "Sundu". My dear boodham's Moosa is my all time favorite.I love and miss those programmes.

----------


## Adiza

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope here most of us are 90's kids. In our childhood we had so many children programs airing on tv.I missed that wonderful programs very much.
> Such as My Dear Bhootham,Vikramathiththan (I missed the little mouse very much),Siththubath,Magic Pencil and Maaveeran Haththeem.
> 
> 
> Guys, Which is your favorite childhood programs?
> 
> Are you guys missing them?



My favorite one is My dear bhootham. And I also like Hatheem, Vikramathithan too.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope here most of us are 90's kids. In our childhood we had so many children programs airing on tv.I missed that wonderful programs very much.
> Such as My Dear Bhootham,Vikramathiththan (I missed the little mouse very much),Siththubath,Magic Pencil and Maaveeran Haththeem.
> 
> 
> Guys, Which is your favorite childhood programs?
> 
> Are you guys missing them?


Yes. These are nostalgic memories for me.. want to travel back to the time for these

----------


## Bhavya

> By Magic pencil, you mean "Jeeboomba" right? And the little mouse in Vikramaditya is "Sundu". My dear boodham's Moosa is my all time favorite.I love and miss those programmes.


Yeah Shana I meant Jeeboomba I forgot the name ,Thank You for reminding me. Sundu is my all time favorite,Me too those shows very much.

----------


## Bhavya

> My favorite one is My dear bhootham. And I also like Hatheem, Vikramathithan too.


Hi Adiza , Our taste is matching  :Smile: , Me too love these three shows very much especially Hatheem

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes. These are nostalgic memories for me.. want to travel back to the time for these


Yeah Me too wish to travel back and enjoy these shows all over again.

----------

